# Some of the most intriguing horse paintings I've ever seen!



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I visited a friend on thursday and she introduced me to the delights of Bev Doolittle's paintings. I don't think I've ever seen anything like these before and I'm absolutely in awe of her talent.

She does 'normal' paintings too of course and her horse paintings are beautiful, but these are in her "hide and seek" range and I think they're amazing!

What d'ya think??



































































More following


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And this composite is awesome - every block is a separate painting with a horse camouflaged, but you can clearly read "hide and seek" if you step back from it. Amazing!










This one needs to be looked at very closely to see what is hidden in the painting.












She does a lot of other camouflage paintings too, but this one intrigued me because we spent ages looking at it and found 12 faces, can anyone else find any more???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awesome paintings, what a talented artist she is:notworthy:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i think the very first one is amazing! well they are all amazing but i LOVE the first one! brilliant, she is very very talented! :no1:


----------



## lunarlikes (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow they are fantastic!! I agree the first couple are my favourite


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

they are awsome paintings the artist is vry talented, it reminds me of a painting my aunties nieghbor had of elaphants at a watering hole but the reflection was made of trees

i see two horses with odd shrowded native american riders on them and a little red fox

i see thirteen faces made up in the background in the second one


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

I see 14 faces


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

tomwilson said:


> i see thirteen faces made up in the background in the second one


Ooh, I think you found one more face than me!

Course it was about 12:30am when my friend and I were looking at them and to be honest I can't remember how many we found, but I thought it was 12. 

Also by the time we went back and looked at all of her other paintings, which looked like normal paintings at first, we suddenly realised that there was something else there, like these two.


















Lee2211 said:


> I see 14 faces


And you seem to have found 2, so I'm going to have to go back and check.

ETA: Right I've gone back and had another look and it was 13 we got, but I can as hell as like find the 14th!!! :devil:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

oh i love them! they are awesome,really show the true spirit of the horse!


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

feorag said:


> Ooh, I think you found one more face than me!
> 
> Course it was about 12:30am when my friend and I were looking at them and to be honest I can't remember how many we found, but I thought it was 12.
> 
> ...


Well I don't know if one of them actually counts, but it looks a bit like a face if you look really carefully. I think we should mutually agree on 13 :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I found 14 faces, too  I've seen this artist's work in the past and it truly is amazing!!


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> I found 14 faces, too  I've seen this artist's work in the past and it truly is amazing!!


I thought there was : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well someone is going to have to photoshop the picture with a circle around every face so that I can find the one that I'm missing!


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

feorag said:


> Well someone is going to have to photoshop the picture with a circle around every face so that I can find the one that I'm missing!


Jen can as I didn't pay attention in my ICT lesson last week and I have no idea how :blush:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will do it when I get a bit of a break  Eating now *lol*


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw 14 faces in the painting and the same as Tom in the other one inthe second set I see bear faces I think there are 6 of them and the second not sure if it is the obvious that it is a paw print but in each of the pads there is part of a wolf


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes I saw 6 heads too.

The painting is of a paw pad, but if you look closely there is a wolf behind the pad.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea I went back and had another look and saw it They are truly are amazing paintings


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Eileen, my eyes hurt now! :gasp:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It's a bit like looking at those Magic Eye paintings - they made my brain hurt too! :lol2:


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

amazing took me a little while to actually see them all... looking foward to the photoshop one...


----------

